

Converting Words to DNA Segments - blackairplane
http://jamiehoward.co/converting-words-to-dna-segments/

======
kovvy
This seems error prone. Any mutation will damage integrity. Translating to
amino acid sequences would be more reliable, since they use redundancy to
protect against the more likely mutations. You could order the amino's by that
redundancy - the ordering then also makes it easy to set a desired level of
integrity protection by choosing how many amino's to use.

~~~
jamessb
What you really want to use is an error-correcting code [1]. These have been
applied to information storage in DNA [2].

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forward_error_correction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forward_error_correction)

2\.
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/anie.201411378/ab...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/anie.201411378/abstract)

